# squid



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone heard of any squid being caught on the bridges or the piers or is it still to early?


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

too early. i usually start catching them in feb-mar


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I always thought that was about the time they came in but half hitch report from panama city says they are getting some. So didn't know if some people were getting them here yet also.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Have seen a few already.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Sound side at P'cola beach on a calm night you can find small ones (3-4in) coming up right on the shoreline. Just need a decent flashlight and a net to scoop them up. Sometimes I'll get small live shrimp the same way.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on reports of a "few" here&there.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I just been informed on a squid jig, if your not catching them with a dip net are y'all using a squid jig? If so how are you using them?


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Last year I bought a squid rig at Bass Pro and it didn't work at all I think its for bigger squid then we see around here. At the Okaloosa pier they make them for you for 5 dollors. There simply a few treble hooks and some colored rubber tubes. They worked pretty well.


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Went out a few weeks ago and saw some squid on the little octagon dock by Bob Sykes. Threw out some shrimp and they were attaching themselves to them. They weren't hooked, we just lifted them out while they were holding onto the shrimp. Then we tried using them for bait...do y'all eat em?


----------

